# UGH! What a day



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

My little guy Aiden is 4 yrs old and never stops moving.
He's an amazingly smart and loving little guy but like I said NEVER stops moving and is a bit of a walking disaster area *especially* when he's tired or overly excited....SO...here's a story..
We were shopping on Saturday and he decides to run into his big sister's arm and bash his front teeth in...screaming, blood pouring out, you get the idea. 
The manager of the store comes out and helps us clean him up and get him an icepack but he's okay and so we decided to wait and bring him to the dentist to get checked out on Monday (today) 
I call his dentist and bring him in at 10 Am this morning. He gets X-rays and an exam...his top front teeth are a little loose and his gums are swollen and sore but they say that he'll be okay just to watch for infection and keep him on a soft diet for a week or so...no big deal, this IS Aiden, things like this are pretty common for him. 
He has to be at pre-school 45 minutes after the appointment and so we grab some lunch and play at the park until school starts. I drop him off, go home, clean up and play with Todd for awhile. 
Todd and I go back to school to pick up Aiden...we have 30 minutes before we need to pick up his big sister from school and so we stop at the park (like we do every day) to play on the slide (Aiden's favorite BIG slide) 
I'm standing on the ground below holding Todd's leash and watching Aiden play...nomal stuff...Aiden slides down and decides halfway down to try to GET ON HIS KNEES! 
It doesn't end well...
He ended up falling forward and hitting his chin on the inside of the slide and his poor little teeth went right into the side of the slide..blood gushing, screaming...oh my God...his front teeth are sideways. :brick:
Luckily his Dentist's office is across the street from the park and so back we went.
Since we were "drop in's" we had to wait a while to be seen and Aiden never slowed down!
You'd think that an awful experience like that would get him to think before he leaps but no, not my little guy. 
So he was examined and we were sent to an Oral Surgeon to evaluate wether he needed his teeth removed. 
After another set of x-rays and another exam the surgeon decided that we should wait and see if we could save his teeth. 
The surgeon was able to move Aiden's front teeth back into place (well, mostly) and Aiden was such a little trooper, not a single complaint.
The Dr. would say "sorry if this hurts buddy" and Aiden would say "That's Okay" like it wasn't a big deal! 
He's on a soft diet for at least a week and we have to keep a close eye on his gums for infection but I'm keeping my fingers crossed. 
I really hope that he's done injuring himself for the next few days...I'm worn out! My head is pounding and he doesn't seem the least bit phased! 
Happy as a little clam because he got to go to the dentist TWICE and got TWO bracelets out of the treasure box. :brushteeth: Silly boy.
Oh yeah, I called my DH and he picked up Todd from my car at the Dentist's office, our daughter from school and took her to HER dentist appointment for me...Thank god for husbands! 
Here's Aiden "Before" the face bashing...I'm gonna miss those teeth..*sigh*


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh No! I am so sorry for the day that you had~ kids are crazy sometimes huh! Your son is ADORABLE!!!
When my son was 15 months old, he slipped in the bathtub (we were on vacation) and smashed the entire front of his mouth on the tub. Blood everywhere and he was screaming. His teeth were loose but didnt seem to be a concern. The next morning the entire roof of his mouth and his bottom gums were bruised. He ate soft foods for a few days but didn't seem too bothered by it.
However, a couple years ago, when he lost those bottom baby teeth, his adult tooth has grown in with a "bruise" on it. It's an orange dot on his permanent tooth. The dentist said his baby teeth actually "hit" his adult teeth under the gums and bruised it. He just lost his two front baby teeth over the summer (he is 8 yrs old now) and I am so nervous to see if his top teeth have a bruise also. They haven't grown in yet~ The dentist did say we could do a bondo-type stuff on his tooth when he is a bit older to hopefully cover up the spot.
So just something to keep in mind as his adult teeth grow in down the road~


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

What a miserable day, you poor thing. I'm glad that they were able to save his teeth. A girl who lived next to us in San Francisco had her tooth missing since she was 2 years old and did a face dive on the sidewalk.

Aiden is really adorable though. He must be really fun to have around.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

He is so cute.....but what a day! I guess he won't be playing at the park for a few days! Hopefully, the teeth will tighten up and everything will be OK. It sounds like your little guy is really sweet....make sure you write his "stories" down so you can remember then all! I wish I had.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Poor little guy...that just sounds so painful. But he seems to be a little trooper. He's adorable to boot. Those are the toughest little boogers to discipline, huh? They are just so darn cute!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Aiden is as cute as a button! He sounds like my son Ryan when he was a little guy....NEVER stopped moving.....always into something! Some kids are just accident prone fro some reason. I'm believing they are able to save his teeth!:biggrin1:


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks for the support everyone :grouphug:
It was a miserable day and thankfully it's over..lol
Aiden's at a playdate at my friends house for the morning and so I'm taking a well deserved break right now. She is a god send!  
He's sore and his gumline looks awful...purple swollen bruises across the front of his mouth. His left front tooth is still crooked and they won't try to repair it unless it's causing him too much discomfort in the future. 
The dentist said that his permanent teeth are still pretty far underneath the gum and so as long as it doesn't become infected they should be okay....hopefully. 
I'm thinking maybe we should buy him a full face motorcycle helmet...lol


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh Eva, what a day. Your son is absolutely adorable!! He's quite a trooper to be in a good mood after all that. 

I hope he heals up quickly and with no harm done to his cute little smile.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh Eva, I feel your pain, girl. I have four boys. Luckily, they're not all that rough and tumble, as some I know. But, I still hold my breath daily while watching them climb something, or while watching my 10 yr old run 40 yards for a game saving touchdown (yep, that was Sunday, lol. small brag put in there, hehehe) Every time he gets taken down, I pray he gets up quickly. Or..that he at least gets up!

Asher fell on the tub and bashed his front teeth when he was almost 2. He only fussed for a few mins, but I cried for days. He chipped them both, making a nice upside V between the two of them. I admit..I'm a vain mommy. All I thought was how bad my boy would look  Somehow, they managed to wear down enough to hardly even notice them at all. I'm still dreading when his adult teeth come in, just in case he did some damage to them. All but my oldest son are missing their lateral incisors (just never got them in, and won't the adult ones), so teeth in our house are a precious thing, lol.

Sorry your day was one all of us mommys dread. Hang in there!!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

The funny think about Aiden is that no matter what...he's always happy. 
He has Sensory Integration Disorder..which means that he has to do everything BIGGER to feel like he's doing anything at all. 
So he jumps big, runs fast and has to touch everything and everyone that he comes close to. He's working with an occupational therapist and is in a Special Needs preschool to try to get himself under control before he starts "Real school"
His teacher is awesome but even she has a hard time keeping up with him. 
Luckily he's REALLY cute..lol
The first two years of his life I ran after him all of the time trying to keep him safe...I finally realized that if it happens we'll deal with it but that he's a kid and he needs to RUN sometimes.
No broken bones yet and this is the first major Boo-boo so we're doing pretty well.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh, Eva.... you poor thing! You can tell just from his picture what a bundle of joy and energy he probably is. Give him a hug allllll the way from Michigan and tell him get well soon.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Eva. what a day. Have you had a glass of wine yet? I will be hoping that Aiden heals well and you can save his teeth. What a cutie he is.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Aiden is such a cutie! I'm sorry you had such an awful day and glad to hear he's already playing with friends, kids bounce back so quickly! My son thought it would be a good idea to jump off our deck when he was 9, for some strange reason he had a bike helmet on at the time. I knew it was bad when all the other kids ran away when I came out to see why he was screaming. He had just had braces put on his teeth a few days prior and when he hit the cement it smashed his lips into his teeth. What a mess! He was ok except for some scrapes and road rash but it scared me to death!!! I think kids just like scaring their moms...and it's a great story to tell in later years. 

Aiden and Todd are both cuties!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Someone came up with the saying "boys will be boys" for a reason. I guess Aiden just proves it. He is so adorable.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

What an awful day you had! But Aiden is so adorable! I hope he recovers from his mishaps quickly. And hopefully no more teeth issues!


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

Aiden is adorable . . . sorry about your day . . . I suspect their may be more along the way . . . kids tend to give you gray hair! I often thought about dressing my kids in bubble wrap.

It's actually pretty amazing how resilient teeth are. My daughter pitched for her softball team . . . she took a line drive to the mouth . . . she had adult teeth by this time and both front teeth were loose and one started to turn black . . . I think what happened was that some blood drained into the tooth . . . the dentist suggested to give it a while and see what happened. Sure enough, teeth tightened up and the blood was reabsorbed and she had her gorgeous smile back.

I hope Aiden heals quickly . . . I bet he is enjoying some soft ice cream.

Arlene


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

So my darling son was sitting at the kitchen table this morning cutting out ghosts for Halloween when he decided to see if his tongue would "cut like paper". He has a 1/4 inch split in the front left side of his tongue now...OMG!!!!!
:brick:
I'm trying to make sure that he stays safe but I can't seem to keep him from hurting himself...I'm losing my mind trying to be pro-active and guessing what could happen next but it doesn't seem to be working very well. 
He almost took a header into a fire pit at my in-laws today because we told him not to rock in the chair (so he flung himself forward) then he decided that he didn't need to listen and ran away from us when we called him.. To make matters worse he then jumped off of a 4 ft drop and got stuck in a hole and so we had to climb through blackberry brambles to get to him and we were able to finally pull him out...All of this happened with myself and my husband right there. It's not like we don't pay attention. Everyone is always telling us to relax and let him run and play but if we take our eyes off of him for 10 seconds something awful happens. 
It was a VERY long day....I think I'll try to get some sleep and we'll see what tomarrow brings.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Ouch!!!!! Even reading about that hurts!!! Both my boys were, in retrospect, fairly calm..... but I remember the way it felt to go to bed bone tired just from trying to stay one step ahead of them. Hope you got some good sleep.... and are blessed with a bit less stressful day today!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Oh Eva-you poor thing! It seems that children with special needs have lots of support but I always wonder if the same applies to the parents. I pray that you get the support and rest that you need as well! :grouphug:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm am so glad my children are adults now!! I do remember how stressful it is to try to keep them safe...when they have no fear and will try anything. My daughter now has 3 boys...in sports...and the doctors all know them well.  When she calls me about another boo-boo ~ I just yell..."payback". BUT..it is hard during the growing up years...and hopefully one day you will remind him of what all he has put you through. I tried to keep mine playing lego and lincoln logs...LOL


----------

